# Wheel bolt pattern....



## Mr.Pump (May 9, 2004)

Does anyone know the bolt pattern, size etc. for these models?

I like the 5 star rims off the 2003-4's, want to get some for my '93 classic.

Here is the bolt pattern info for my vehicle.

SENTRA 
87-on
14 X 6
4X100
12mmX1.25
59.1
H


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a search will answer your question.


----------

